

The Persistence Layer with Spring 3.1 and Hibernate - baeldungcaliah
http://www.baeldung.com/2011/12/02/the-persistence-layer-with-spring-3-1-and-hibernate/
How to configure the persistence layer with Spring 3.1 and Hibernate. Focuses on Transaction Management, Hibernate Session management, Spring template best practices and common pitfalls.
======
tarnum007
Great! Just what I need Thanks

